# DOM-Schwachstelle lässt Internet Explorer abstürzen



## Newsfeed (16 Juli 2009)

Auch ältere Versionen der meisten anderen Browser sind von dem Problem betroffen, das zu Programmabstürzen und exzessivem Speicherverbrauch führen kann.

Weiterlesen...


----------

